# cutting styrafoam . sheet 1"- 4'x8'



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

A table saw works well, but try to set it up outside or you'll have a lot of blue dust over everything inside. Some guys turn the blade around, but I honestly don't know that I have ever bothered to change it, and it works fine. For shorter cuts, a utility knife will go deep enough that you can get a relatively clean break by just snapping what the blade doesn't catch. Or, I have a couple of old butter knives that are sharpened down for things such as this.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

one of these, the larger ones.
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/cf/Box-cutter.jpg


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

and a pic of it....just slide the blade out far enough....and use a framing square or drywall square as a straight edge


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

I cut rigid foam like drywall. Score and snap. If you want a really clean edge then do what is mentioned above and make the blade long enough to slice through. Any type of saw with teeth makes a mess and takes more time.


----------



## rrudd2 (May 20, 2013)

Gonna agree with ddawg and mikegp. Utility knife, score and snap.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Any type of saw is going to have static charged foam everywhere.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Snapping it will give you a rough edge.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

A utility knife for 1" and under or A hot knife for over 1"

http://www.harborfreight.com/130-watt-heavy-duty-hot-knife-60313.html


----------



## Robpo (Mar 30, 2014)

I use a sharp filet knife or a fine tooth hand saw. I have used a hot wire if I had a lot of cutting to do. It is a table with a hot wire and you put the foam on the table and step on a peddle and the wire comes down through the foam to cut it.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Sharpened spackling blade works great.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KuFWRTEULD0


----------

